# new pics



## BSki8950 (Sep 28, 2006)

these are how they look like today ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*May i say your ladies look great. How old are they? What strain? Keep it up and you will be smoking real soon.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks ... ahh just some ordinary bag seeg .. some friend gave to me... it was some good smoke tho so i decided to grow for my first time... its about 5 or 6 months .. i dunno .. i just dont want to pick them prematurely


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 29, 2006)

nice pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 12, 2006)

hey just harvested ... ended up with a good amount for my first grow and its some killer stuff ... kinda wish i had more seeds now tho haha


----------



## chezidek (Oct 12, 2006)

share some bud pics with us , your plant seemed very healthy!! congrats!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> hey just harvested ... ended up with a good amount for my first grow and its some killer stuff ... kinda wish i had more seeds now tho haha


*Congrats on the fine harvest BSki8950. If ya get a chance take a few dry bud shots for us and give us a smoke report. Hey man you got your seeds from a friend just give him a call maybe he has a few more for ya.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry i havent gotten back to you guys thanks alot though... The smoke wasnt as good as i expected but it got me high .... I had 2 plants each about 3 ft high. i recieved about 8oz. after dried ... i thought i would get more... i didnt really take any good pics but i have one really terrible one ..its already gone thats the sad part .. i feel like i should be taking care of my plants everyday but they are not there..


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 30, 2006)

i want to try and grow some more advanced strains now but im still tryin think why i didnt get as much bud as i could have ... i had them in small pots maybe that could be it ????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

hey man, 8 ozs of free weed is better than no weed...


sell it to friends for 300 an oz and go buy you an oz or two of someting fire like white widow or some other dank strain grown professionally in yer area.....

i know 100 ppl who would buy that unpressed bud for 20 a gram right NOW


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Sorry i havent gotten back to you guys thanks alot though... The smoke wasnt as good as i expected but it got me high .... I had 2 plants each about 3 ft high. i recieved about 8oz. after dried ... i thought i would get more... i didnt really take any good pics but i have one really terrible one ..its already gone thats the sad part .. i feel like i should be taking care of my plants everyday but they are not there..


*Hey man like TOA said 8 oz. of free bud is better then paying for it. Why not buy some seeds online? Anyway i hope you get another grow going soon.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the advice guys ... it will get better with the help of you guys and this site .. yea not alot of people have the white widow or crazy strains around here ... just called regs and kind bud ..im always keepin my eyes out tho


----------

